# new video of dahlback golf on dyno



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2004)

here is a video of an attempt to dyno the power ouput on the dahlback racing 5 cyl., golf.
the large drop in revs at the end of the video was the dyno breaking.
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...t.wmv


----------



## Ottar. L (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno ([email protected])*

675hp, thats not very impressive. Allthough I know it`s got more. At least before he blew his engine last summer, a hole in the engine block size off an orange








http://www.krbtrading.no/ made 774hp in a audi 2.2 5cyl, he says he will pass 850hp with the final tuning with more boost
A friend off mine made 740hp using stock bolts, gaskets and a lot off never before tested parts.(building a better engine now)

Dahlbäck made a crazy car, but now he`s got competition. Guess I`ll see who is the faster on the first trackday this summer.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Ottar. L)*

Whats the point,neither has a VW engine


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Bad Habit)*

the link doesn't work


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (tyrone27)*

that is just plain old nasty


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Ottar. L)*

Hey Ottar,
Wasn't Dahlbäck's Golf 830hp?
Does anyone have any other links to Dahlbäck videos?
I'm looking for the one with the driver speaking swedish under uber G forces.


----------



## Ottar. L (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (thescirocco.com)*

I`ve seen that swedish video, some of my friends got it somewhere.
He claims 830hp, never seen dyno sheet. But off course the car is fast, its got more than 675hp.
I`ve seen it ~10times on trackdays, never seen a car that can follow him around the track.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
Does anyone have any other links to Dahlbäck videos?.

there are some good ones on his site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
I'm looking for the one with the driver speaking swedish under uber G forces.

*Über G*


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Whats the point,neither has a VW engine

VW - audi same ish


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (StreetRyda)*

Hey, it was enough hp to break the dyno, and not even running close to full boost. Dont bash the numbers of a car thats not even turned all the way up. Are you making 675+ hp at 70% of your capablility (it said 2.3 bar and can run 3.2)????? no??


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (mavric)*

He needs to go to a dyno that isn't made in Taiwan


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Ottar. L)*

The 675 was at 5000 rpm and peak power is made up at over 8000rpm. Obviously there is a lot more there.


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Sahale)*

It's a nice car no doubt, but if they had all that $ to build the car, why'd they cheap out on the dyno? Sounds like an excuse to me. The SP Turbo drag car put 640hp to the wheels and I think there was an EIP one that made more than that, with awd. There are chasis dynos that can handle more than 700hp. If not, why aren't they using an engine dyno? SP will be tuning a 2000+hp motor in two weeks on an engine dyno with no problems. Just sounds fishy to me.


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (burgundyvr6)*

Seriously. I've seen 1500 HP cars on dynos having no trouble at all. The Dahlback is a nice car but the hype about is a bit over rated. With the amount of money spent on it why cheap out on tuning? I'll wait till some hard facts are produced to consider this car anything special.


----------



## Evil16vGLI (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (QuickBlackGTi)*

cars been around for a LONG time and is well documented.


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Evil16vGLI)*

Show me a dyno sheet from it then.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Mk1noHID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1noHID* »_
*Über G*

Tack så mycket! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Evil16vGLI)*

I don't know how old these movies are, but if they're still having problems with tuning the car on a dyno, years later, they're doing something wrong.
I guess they have nothing to prove to no one else and don't need to share their data. That's fine, and agree with that, but if so, don't post numbers and talk up a car you can't back up. Let me know if it ever comes to the States, I wanna run it! Definitely have a lot of respect for the work put into it.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

That's the thing.......No matter how bad ass a car is,it only goes ____ fast and when that ____ is known people have something to compare it to.Sometimes you have to wonder if that's what people do or don't want.I respect the car and all,but it's not like it runs 7's or something.......maybe it could maybe it can't we don't know.For as much hype as it gets and money that's into it,it'd better be a solid 8sec car or it's just a joke to the rest of the industry.
(still a hero amoungst the VW community I'm sure though)


_Modified by Hardcore VW at 1:41 PM 4-5-2004_


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno ([email protected])*

Does ANYONE realize that a stock Short Sport/ Quattro can produce 600+ HP, you think that Dahlback Built that car to ONLY be capable of 675HP, thats just absurd!! The car will be here in a few months for anyone that wants to "run against" it. His vehicles have been around for quite while and they have proven them on tracks and backed them up with numbers that most of you desire, but you seem to forget that Dahlback racing is located in SWEDEN, not North America, hence no marketing of his products until late last year when TJM Motorsport picked it up. I know that any car that breaks a dyno during a run is creating alot of power, period. Check out any video of his cars, they are monsters, TJM is working on the 1.8T engine as we speak and I think that when that car comes out it will quite everyones concerns about whether or not his stuff is for real.








And I would love to see a 1500 HP car on a Chassis Dyno!! The dyno doesn't belong to Dahlback, when you blow up a motor you need to re-tune the new one, so far there hasn't been a dyno available to HIM that can handle the power that his car produces.


_Modified by gruppe5 at 5:43 PM 4-5-2004_


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

Where in the U.S. will he be? They must not have decent dynos in Sweden. Did his motor blow or did the dyno?
This car should be between 1800 and 2200 next week, tuned by SPTurbo.com. And this car will be in a "street legal" class. Won't break the dyno though. We have real dynos in the U.S., where 2500hp motors aint nuttin! Still don't buy the "it's too powerful for the dyno" excuse.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (burgundyvr6)*

Funny, I watched an 1100 HP AWD Skyline come up out of the rollers during its dyno run, and most other times traction was an issue, as with most STREET cars. Should be here in the summer, Good luck!!!


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

man is funny how narrow minded some people are. So if this car dont run "8's" it aint special







, hmm put this thing into a race track and im sure it will whip most vw you will run it againts. But im sure if they wanted to set this car up for 1/4 miles they could and propably run 9 or 8s with the amount of power/weight ratio it has and the traction. The engineering here is at its best, they have nearly 400hp per litre














and somebody mentioned 3.2 bar of boost







all i can do is admire this beauty.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (BlownG)*

Jeebus...must be full moon. 
I need to put waders on...
Leave it to Vortex to find plenty of people to bag on somthing as one off and impressive as this car.
Thats all right, my Scirocco is faster anyway.


_Modified by 16volt at 3:20 PM 4-5-2004_


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

I admire it,it's a piece of work,there's no question about it,I just like many other people are curious to know what it runs in the 1/4mi.Like it or not,it's what goes on in the world.Tim Swytzer has a 2.0 4cyl Talon that put down 826hp at 30psi That "looks" a lot less "race". (looks closer to a street car than Dahlbacks) That's information people can relate to "That motor is the same base as the one in my car","That's the same car I have" "That car is xxxfast and xxx quick".Real world stuff.
I'm not taking anything away from it,truth be known it's one of my favorite cars,I just want to know what it'll run,it's not that hard tot ake it to the track and pay a few bucks to let us all know.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

for the record, the dahlback car DID run a 1/4mile strip IN THE USA about a year ago.
it ral a mid 12 sec time, and many people laughed at the car(on the vortex at least), but JUST as many defended the car saying its built for "the twisties" as they like to say, and that it has something like 19in wheels and road racing tires.
Its just pointless to run a car on a strip then advertise the numbers with excuses that could easily have been avoided. Like the famous one, "only 70% tuned", or "not even at full boost".
Who cares? Who's car IS fully 100% tuned??? I bet less than 10% of the people that like to modify thier cars have the car 100% tuned. 
ANyways, yes, its a cool car, but its just a grain of sand on a beach full of nice cars.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_Funny, I watched an 1100 HP AWD Skyline come up out of the rollers during its dyno run, and most other times traction was an issue, as with most STREET cars. Should be here in the summer, Good luck!!!









Very good it came up because it wasn't strapped down good.. but wait... it still dynoed 1100whp... so whats your point if it spun the tires or not ?? it still made 1100whp on the dyno.. how many 1000whp dyno's videso would you like me to post??
Cause i'll enjoy making all the Dahlback it's too powerfull to dyno groupies look stupid...
Next like speed said he ran in the USA in Florida at a dragstrip and ran 12.3 @ 122 ... big ****ing whoop


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Yeah but it's got a big exhaust and lots of carbon fiber dude........AND VW emblems....WHAT MORE DO YOU PEOPLE WANT?!?!?!


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (GTRTim)*

I talked to dalhback the day after he ran it at moroso in West Palm Beach and his exact words were "It was like ice" he went on to say how he did nothing but spin all 4 the whole length of the track, and also this car is not made for a strip. There is other forms of racing you know. Try taking an formula 1 car on a strip and I would bet that it would also not do well. Seeing the car in person was impressive, and Hans himself is the most down to earth guy. He even took time out of showing people his car to get his vag tools and go for a ride in my friends S4 and try to help him fix the problem he was having. The car is a work of art in the least I was impressed.


_Modified by keinreis at 8:31 PM 4-5-2004_


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Yeah but it's got a big exhaust and lots of carbon fiber dude........AND VW emblems....WHAT MORE DO YOU PEOPLE WANT?!?!?!

LMAO
You'll never convice some people that this car or other "nice" VW's arent as nice as they are made out to be.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (GTRTim)*

Wasn't strapped down well????? Strapped to the hilt with four people in the car trying to keep it in the rollers. And watch who you insult. I'm not trying to act tuff, you act as if what happened with his car is impossible because of YOUR experiences, get real!!! The car has history behind it, its kind of hard to drag race a car that wasn't built to drag race, unlike your friends cars that were built for the "street legal" class, we all know how legit that is. How about you put 19 wheels with street tires and put them on your friends car and tell me how it runs. Tell me if he gets traction. You want to make me look stupid??? You wanna call who a groupie, I'm not the one who posted a picture of someone elses car, I'm not riding anyones nuts, just stating what you cannot seem to see or face up to, I'm sure you'll get your precious numbers soon enough, and when you do come on back in here and we will see what you have to say. Audi Sport, MTM, and Dahlback are very closely associated and Audi has proven its worth time and time again, remember Talledaga, or how about any of Audi's rally cars, how do you think that car was built, Hans has alot of resources to draw from. I have an Idea, lets put that "street legal" car you posted on a road course, or for that matter anything but a straight road and then lets see what happens when it can't get 2,000 HP to the ground.


_Modified by gruppe5 at 9:01 PM 4-5-2004_


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_Wasn't strapped down well????? Strapped to the hilt with four people in the car trying to keep it in the rollers. And watch who you insult. I'm not trying to act tuff, you act as if what happened with his car is impossible because of YOUR experiences, get real!!! The car has history behind it, its kind of hard to drag race a car that wasn't built to drag race, unlike your friends cars that were built for the "street legal" class, we all know how legit that is. How about you put 19 wheels with street tires and put them on your friends car and tell me how it runs. Tell me if he gets traction. You want to make me look stupid??? You wanna call who a groupie, I'm not the one who posted a picture of someone elses car, I'm not riding anyones nuts, just stating what you cannot seem to see or face up to, I'm sure you'll get your precious numbers soon enough, and when you do come on back in here and we will see what you have to say. Audi Sport, MTM, and Dahlback are very closely associated and Audi has proven its worth time and time again, remember Talledaga, or how about any of Audi's rally cars, how do you think that car was built, Hans has alot of resources to draw from. I have an Idea, lets put that "street legal" car you posted on a road course, or for that matter anything but a straight road and then lets see what happens when it can't get 2,000 HP to the ground.

_Modified by gruppe5 at 9:01 PM 4-5-2004_

Actually ... why don't you watch all the videos of the GTR700 and you can clearly see the videos AFTER the car almost jumped off the dyno they added more straps and more people to the car... so YES IT WASN'T STRAPPED DOWN GOOD ENOUGH!!!
Huh.. When have I ever said any of my cars or my friends cars made 1000whp ?? 
I said I can post videos of 1000whp dynos, I got plenty of supra, corvette, skyline, mustang dyno video never said they where mine
Next i didn't know that because a car was built to turn it couldn't drive in a straight line ?? sure it's not going to see peek potential.. but a 650+whp AWD car that weighs 2300lbs should be going mid low 9... ok so atleast go mid 10's at a 140mph
Next actually F1 cars run mid 9's in the 1/4 mile motortrend or carand driver have tested them, and nascar cars run like low 10's... and both those cars where built to turn... i'll have to see if i can dig up the article so you can continue to look stupid...
Next what does me posting a picture of my friends car have to do with me being a groupie ??? It's a personal friend... do you personally talk to Dahlback on a regular basis ?? do you have any association with him ?? No... 
When I posted these pictures of my friends cars, did I say that the car could or should or would have ran a certain number... or did i post exactly what the car ran no if ands or buts about it ... ??
Why are you trying to compare a 500,000 carbon fiber car, with everything known to man done to it, to a 10,000 honda with stock bottom end, stock axles, stock tranny, full leather interior ??? yea i wonder who is going to win.. 
Why don't you compare a 500,000 car to another 500,000.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (burgundyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burgundyvr6* »_It's a nice car no doubt, but if they had all that $ to build the car, why'd they cheap out on the dyno? Sounds like an excuse to me. The SP Turbo drag car put 640hp to the wheels and I think there was an EIP one that made more than that, with awd. There are chasis dynos that can handle more than 700hp. If not, why aren't they using an engine dyno? SP will be tuning a 2000+hp motor in two weeks on an engine dyno with no problems. Just sounds fishy to me.

Yea I have never seen anyone use that type of dyno. Kinda odd specially after seeing other videos of AWD cars putting down like 1000hp and not breaking the dynos. I personally think its a sick car. Yes the 12sec 1/4 is not good specialyl for the power and weight it has. It weighs in at around 2000lbs by the way. From simple little calculations the car should be running 9's or 8's. But yea car wasnt built for it but you would still think it could go decetly fast straight. I mean even on road corse there are straights before you get to a corner. Does he really care about 1/4?? Dont think so because he built the car to road race and to show off his company and show what kind of power he can make.
Anyone know if there is an AWD dyno out in Cali?? Maybe while he is at DubWars or at TJM MotorSports, maybe he can get onto a AWd dyno to see what it will put down.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (GTRTim)*

burn


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*

It's gonna be in Rhode Island in a week or 2


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (GTRTim)*

Better yet, why don't you compare a $500,000 car to a $500,000 car!!
Going fast in a straight line is as easy as it you make it sound huh?? Pull your head out the sand. How much does an F1 car weigh, and I never even posted ANYTHING about an F1 car, that was someone else.
Now you want to compare an F1 car to Dahlback's car, I think you need to get your comparisons straight. A 675hp car (which most accept as not being correct) with a drag suspension and slicks should run those numbers, in other words if I have 675hp in my MK2 will I automatically run a 9 sec 1/4 mile??? Nascar, slicks, try it on street tires. HOW does me posting a reply make me a groupie???? I don't think it suprises anyone that an F1 car will run a 9sec 1/4 mile. And please tell me how you would know about ANY of my personal associations???? Maybe I do talk to Hans on a daily basis, maybe I am working with Dahlback vehicles, look at my location genius, maybe, just maybe I have more information than you. Put a Nascar or F1 car on street tires and lets see how they run then. You make no sense. If you think that Dahlback's car only makes 675hp you need your head examined, or maybe just pulled out of your ass http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Ottar. L (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

Like I said I have seen the car like 10 times on trackdays, the car is fast an got more than 675hp. 
It beat the **** off a sportquattro s1 with 550hp.
But the fact is he never run a good 1/4mile, I think the best is 10.5s/135mph. With that weight 650hp should be enough for that.
"I dont run full boost"
Well, he NEVER does, so whats the point mentioning that?
That`s the car all other fast cars in scandinavia try to break, not many done it. But the car is overrated, it dont have 1000hp like many people say


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Ottar. L)*

Why are the dynos the Dahlback car always runs on so ****ty? There's a 4-wheel dyno not 20 miles from here that I have seen take a 1030whp run with my own eyes.


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

That he put street tires on his car is his own fault and a crappy excuse. If you're gonna go to the track, be prepared.
You try to sway Tim's comparison the other way. He didn't compare an F1 car to the Dahlbach car, he gave two examples of cars made to handle that put up respectable 1/4mile times.
What does your location have to do with anything? NH sucks! Yeah you got a few rich chipmunks up there, but besides that it's hicksville. YEEEEE HAAAAWWWW!
This post became a bickering bunch of crap, hopefully the car will show up for Waterfest! See ya there.


_Modified by burgundyvr6 at 12:31 PM 4-6-2004_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (burgundyvr6)*

maybe it was the 25% european correction factor that cause the hp to then scale over 1024 hp limit and blue screen the dyno software








j/k


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (keinreis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keinreis* »_Try taking an formula 1 car on a strip and I would bet that it would also not do well. 

Tim covered it but, ever see the start of a F1 gp? Straight up drag race...


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Tim Swytzer has a 2.0 4cyl Talon that put down 826hp at 30psi That "looks" a lot less "race". 


tym built it, but its not his car. the owner's name is scot wegman. scot's a cool guy, very down to earth. i believe the car was originally switzer's, but scot bought it and had it completely redone. he'll be running the juice this year also, should be fun. fyi the multiple 800+whp runs were made without the juice.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (draculia)*

This is hilarious.. All this bit*hing about someone ELSE'S car! haha, "Well my buddy has *this*," "Well I know of a guys with *this*." Get over it ya yuppies.. Why don't you just go make YOUR car fast and talk about it, instead of doggin' on everyone elses.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (burgundyvr6)*

Lets put this damn F1 theory to rest!!! Any of you who try to compare an F1 car to a tube frame Golf are high, really really high!!! As soon as an F1 car starts moving its creating massive amounts of downforce to enhance traction, take away the wings and spoilers and get ready for a smoke show or a tragic collision. An F1 car run like 13 or 14 in. wheels with a lot of rubber comparable to a slick and has a extremely high revving motor producing ungodly amounts of power from a very small displacement motor in an ULTRA light chassis, and lets not forget it has by far the MOST advanced traction control probably known to man. I would venture to say that Dahlback running this car down the 1/4 mile was for exibition as it is NOT a drag car, never claimed to be a drag car and isn't used as a drag car, so please tell me how he should have preparred to run his track car on a drag strip. Maybe he should have rebuilt the entire car to suit you and your desires, or maybe he was having fun with the car. I didn't see anyone knock where you live and like I said before whatch who you insult, hopefully I will see you at Waterfest. Also lets not forget that a Cup car and an F1 car are geared to accelerate from a stand still very quickly so as to exit the pits or a corner, respectivly, very quickly. You keep trying to make excuses as to why you believe his car doesn't make the power he claims, tell you what, how about we put your car on the dyno, only run at 1/3 boost, not go up into your upper RPM range, get a number and then I'll tell you thats ALL the power that your car makes, putting aside all common sense. Does that sound fair??? How about you spin your wheels the entire length of a 1/4 mile and I tell you that whatever time you post is the fastest you'll ever run and your car sucks,knowing that your car would be faster with traction. That sounds like a fair assesment to me, how 'bout you. A few of you guys are a joke! All you want to do is argue, why else would you try to dog NH, to make yourself feel better, grow up!! I live 15 minutes away from TJM Motorsports/Dahlback racing, that was the point I was making, I know what the deal is with these cars. I bet KTR's S4 is only good for a 13 sec 1/4 huh, maybe only in your eyes, but then again some people are just blind.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

I am making my car fast, and I'm far from a yuppie. Check my post if you would like to see what I'm doing, someone posted a topic and other replied, guess that makes us all stupid huh?? Go away. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

"just easing the tension baby, just easing the tension!"


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

Figured that's what you meant by location, but there's not much special in the VW world coming from NH. Wasn't calling you a yuppie. A lot of really weathy people vacation there. Then the locals are pretty much all hicks. Dahlback car isn't even yours. It would be nice for him to post, but i guess if you have that much to spend on a car you have other things to do.
Yes my car will be at Waterfest and we'll see what it can do at full boost. 1/2 boost is for dreamers that want to state what it could do, I'll find out what my car does do. Good or bad, I'll have data and facts to back up what my car can do! That he spun his wheels down the track is no excuse. Top Fuel cars spin their tires a lot down the track. And that's the key to their racing. He must not have set his car up correctly for racing. That's a shame to spend that time and money on the car, ship it over here and not be prepared.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

>>I would venture to say that Dahlback running this car down the 1/4 mile was for exibition as it is NOT a drag car, never claimed to be a drag car and isn't used as a drag car, so please tell me how he should have preparred to run his track car on a drag strip.<<
I'm no track star,but if I wanted to see how fast I could run the 440',I think I probably might not wear my boots.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (burgundyvr6)*

yuppie comment was directed towards someone else. Maybe if he actually had the car here to drag race and drag race only, then I could accept the notion that he was unpreppared. There are alot of nice dubs coming out of NH, the fact that wealthy people vacation here just like almost every other part of the country has nothing to do anything.. Again, the car is NOT set-up for drag racing, but if it was I'm sure it would do quite well. Also don't think that hick comment is going to fair to well, keep that stuff to yourself.
Maybe he wanted to see how fast his car would accelerate in a real world scenario.


_Modified by gruppe5 at 11:46 AM 4-6-2004_


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

>>Maybe he wanted to see how fast his car would accelerate in a real world scenario<<
Maybe..........but I thought he had road race slicks on it?


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*

I can't beleive what a pissing match this whole thread has turned into. Dahlbacks car is cool....$500k cool? I'm not sure. But comparing to an F1 car seems a little rediculous. F1 cars probably weigh about half and make about 1500hp. F1 is state of the art technology. Dahlbacks car is essentially 1986 Audi S1 technology with a rediculously tall 1st gear - nothing you'd want to drag race. I have some drag videos at home and I beleive he ran 11's there.


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*

So much envy in here, cant do nothing better but hate and diss its really sad grow up people.


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (vwmikelvw)*

He wasn't comparing the car to an F1 car, Merely giving an example.
No one's hating on the car. Everyone can see the time, cost and research put into it. I think everyone respects it, for what it is. I just think people are tired of hearing a bunch of BS about the car with no data or no facts. They state the car makes tremendous hp, but can't come up with a dyno sheet to support that. The car has been around long enough, and money seems not to be the issue, so it's shady that they have a hard time producing data. Plus the car ran a crappy 1/4 mile time and people want to come up with excuses why it did.
The owner owes nothing to the public and can tell us all to go to hell, but if you want to claim performance numbers then come up with some proof to support them.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (vwmikelvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmikelvw* »_I can't beleive what a pissing match this whole thread has turned into. Dahlbacks car is cool....$500k cool? I'm not sure. But comparing to an F1 car seems a little rediculous. F1 cars probably weigh about half and make about 1500hp. F1 is state of the art technology. Dahlbacks car is essentially 1986 Audi S1 technology with a rediculously tall 1st gear - nothing you'd want to drag race. I have some drag videos at home and I beleive he ran 11's there.









Holy **** people learn to read the whole thread before you post... and if you don't have a clue don't post..
First off where the hell am I comparing Dahlback to an F1 car... 1 person specifically said a F1 car would suck in the 1/4 mile and another person Mr.Gruppe himself said cars built to turn can't run the 1/4 mile... so all i did was post 1/4 mile times of cars BUILT TO TURN!!!!! 
Next really long 1st gear sucks for drag racing ?? LMAO 1st gear is the longest gear on ANY DRAG CAR... why else do you think the Quaife 6spd runs a long 1st gear... but a long first gear sucks for drag racing ???
Last time I check R Compound tires hook up pretty damn good, had a friend run 12.0 @ 126 in his FWD Civic runnin Toyo RA1's which is specifically a road race tire
Finally the spinning down the whole 1/4 mile is garbage... how does it hook on the road course coming out of a low speed 30-40mph hairpin accelerating down the straight?? Let me guess he spins them all the way down the straight??? Every video I have seen of Dahlbacks car it dead hooks


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Ottar. L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ottar. L* »_675hp, thats not very impressive. Allthough I know it`s got more. At least before he blew his engine last summer, a hole in the engine block size off an orange








http://www.krbtrading.no/ made 774hp in a audi 2.2 5cyl, he says he will pass 850hp with the final tuning with more boost
A friend off mine made 740hp using stock bolts, gaskets and a lot off never before tested parts.(building a better engine now)

*Dahlbäck made a crazy car, but now he`s got competition*. Guess I`ll see who is the faster on the first trackday this summer.
















you do realise Dahlback was on the team when building the Audi S1's?
They know the potential of the inline 5 better than any other firm and i assure that whatever competition they have,they will just simply go back to the shop and bring back something that is bigger and badder and will eventually squash the competition.
You have to remember the Black bullet is as old as the Gen 04 Golf itself.Built in 2000.We are now in 2004 and competition is only now coming?
Do you think Dhalback is going back inline 5?There going V8 twin Turbo based on the Le Mans cars....who has the funding to even back a project of that scale?
did you manage to see the frame of the Black Bullet?Thats not even a Golf.Its a custom frame using All Audi Parts covered by a Golf Shell.Simple.....


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (BlownG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownG* »_So much envy in here, cant do nothing better but hate and diss its really sad grow up people.

Just people having a conversation,don't be sad.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
Just people having a conversation,don't be sad.

hardcore you call this a conversation?Guys planting AAN URS4 into Gen02 frames and expect to beat Dhalbacks golf?
Down crying the car?
that is hate if you ask me.The car costs so much because of all the light parts that went into the frame construction.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Wizard-of-OD)*

>>Guys planting AAN URS4 into Gen02 frames and expect to beat Dhalbacks golf?<<
I don't even know wtf your talkign about with all that jibba jabba.
Hows this,
Dahlbacks car is SO fast........
How fast is it?
Dude it's so fast,it can't even go fast is how fast it is.......


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*

Sorry...i forgot your Hardcore VW.
AAN is the engine code for the Inline 5 turbo engine found in the Audi URS4 (looks like a 1996 A6?)
Yes i agree dhalback's car is fast...so whats the argument?
If you look a couple of posts up,a guy who transplants an inline 5 turbo engine into say a Golf Gen 02/03 body with all the works cant expect to be on the same level as dhalback's golf.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Wizard-of-OD)*

i dont care WHO you are, but the fact that the dahlback car was raced in the USA on a drag strip, for WHATEVER reason, opens the car to criticism, be it good or bad.
Even the people who love the car have to be dissapointed that the car only ran what "a" stock corvette runs(with street tires).
People who are not real big dahlback supporters are generally people with real world experience building cars, and racing them. They have much higher "requirements" to become a fan than you typical autocross driver or show car person.
Whatever the reason, the car performed poorly in an event that is used in the USA as a good benchmark to measure a car's ability to accelerate in a straight line. While I agree thats not the ONLY thing that matters in the world, with cars, you must admit it is a "big" thing. A big thing for 500,000$ as well!
Lots of us who bash the car like cars that have road racing ability, but its simply impossible to really get an idea for what the car is REALLY capable of because every single track in the world(road track) is different. There isnt some standard you can measure a car by in the road racing world.
Thats where drag racing comes in. Every track is either the same, or at least the people who built it TRY to make it exactly the same as any other drag track. The differences can only be noticed by experts when there are any.
So anyways, you have drag racing, and dyno testing thats used a benchmark to get an idea of how "good" a car really is. This is a proven, PROVEN, way to seperate hype, BS, lies, and rumors from facts. It just happens that the Dahlback car is shrouded in mystery when it comes to dyno testing, and actually did poorly for whatever reason drag racing.
Does this mean its a stupid car or that any of us DONT like it? NO, of corse not. I just think it IS stupid how so many volkswagen lovers make the car out to be the pinnacle of perfection when it comes to VW's. It just gets worse when you find out it isnt even a VW, but a car made to look like a VW, with an Audi engine inside it......


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

My thoughts exactly.
Personally,I've said many times over,"I like the car" and other places I've said,They obviously know what their doing,if they put their knowledge into any 16vT VW motor,it'd be a beast.
But people need to get off their sac,VW people try to hide under it like it means anything to VW potential,it does,but in such a way that it doesn't.
And yes let it be known I don't know audi engine codes,porsche engine codes and a lot of VW engine codes for that matter.I know my cars and what I've done to them,what I'm doing to them and what I expect of them. B F D


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (GTRTim)*

GTRTim, please post up when I stated that "cars built to turn can't run the 1/4 mile". You seem to have a problem interpreting what I am saying. I know you didn't start the comparison but you questioned me like I did and I responded to your comparison, so get your facts straight. I posted real information about your comparisons. I would think that a car built for road racing would have the correct type of boost control so as to not spin the tires during acceleration out of a turn and down a straight-away, not to say he couldn't do this on a drag strip but I think you even would agree that the requirements are different. I don't think you have any argument whether or not he spun his tire the entire length of a 1/4 mile, anyonw who was there will tell you it happened so you not believing it is an issue you have to deal with. Last time I checked also R compound tire hook up good, but they have there limits, and thow limits are brought about in a totally different way whether your drag racing or street racing, and I don't ever think any tire manufacturer intended for their R-compound tires to be used on a 750+hp car. So all you did was post 1/4 mile times of cars built to turn, but you didn't take into consideration any differences between the car before you did that, hence the response you got from me as well as other. Others have stated that the car has run in the 11's and 10's, one poor showing now deserves your total criticism??? I guess people really only remember the bad thing about others huh? And, why don't you ask your freind how much he thinks his times would improve if he put slicks on his car...


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_GTRTim, please post up when I stated that "cars built to turn can't run the 1/4 mile". You seem to have a problem interpreting what I am saying. I know you didn't start the comparison but you questioned me like I did and I responded to your comparison, so get your facts straight. I posted real information about your comparisons. I would think that a car built for road racing would have the correct type of boost control so as to not spin the tires during acceleration out of a turn and down a straight-away, not to say he couldn't do this on a drag strip but I think you even would agree that the requirements are different. I don't think you have any argument whether or not he spun his tire the entire length of a 1/4 mile, anyonw who was there will tell you it happened so you not believing it is an issue you have to deal with. Last time I checked also R compound tire hook up good, but they have there limits, and thow limits are brought about in a totally different way whether your drag racing or street racing, and I don't ever think any tire manufacturer intended for their R-compound tires to be used on a 750+hp car. So all you did was post 1/4 mile times of cars built to turn, but you didn't take into consideration any differences between the car before you did that, hence the response you got from me as well as other. Others have stated that the car has run in the 11's and 10's, one poor showing now deserves your total criticism??? I guess people really only remember the bad thing about others huh? And, why don't you ask your freind how much he thinks his times would improve if he put slicks on his car...









Well first off you wrote this 
"The car has history behind it, its kind of hard to drag race a car that wasn't built to drag race"
That to me says a car built to turn can not drag race... how else do you want that to be interpreted ???
So I listed cars thats weren't built to drag race simple as that so 
NO I don't have an interpretation problem...
Next since when is exiting a turn and flooring it and different then flooring it in the 1/4 mile ?? If the car doesn't spin exiting a corner road racing why is it going to spin going straight???? It's excuse after excuse after excuse with the Dahlback fans...
Next all the sudden Dahlback was running 750+hp at the track in florida all the groupies who defended the car after he ran said he was running low boost...now all the sudden he was running a higher boost ?? 
Actually there AWD DSM's that run 4 RA1's that are making 650whp and don't have an issue spinning all the way down the 1/4 so too much hp for the tire doesn't work
Ok why don't we look at the LG Motorsports Corvette C5R another car built to road race ran 9.49 @ 139mph 
Well tell him to put 4 slicks on the car... again it's more excuses about how much better the car could be if he did this and that.. well go ahead and do it 
Really this car ran 10's??? Please show me video or timeslips... oh wait i'll be waiting for them just as long as dyno sheets above 650hp


_Modified by GTRTim at 11:47 PM 4-6-2004_


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*

this is ridiculous
you guys are worse than half the people in the mk2 forum cept you guys dont point out the stereotypes in this forum quite as much
go read a book if you got nothing good to say



_Modified by glibobbo21 at 3:43 PM 4-6-2004_


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (glibobbo21)*

shhhh...listen, the truth's coming.
















They make solid points.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (glibobbo21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glibobbo21* »_this is ridiculous
you guys are worse than half the people in the mk2 forum cept you guys dont point out the stereotypes in this forum quite as much
go read a book if you got nothing good to say


Well well well,if it isn't Marry Poppins' and the kindness police........Since when is it ok for people NOT in a conversation to stick their nose in it and dictate what's said?
Go do it with sand dookie head.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_

Well well well,if it isn't Marry Poppins' and the kindness police........Since when is it ok for people NOT in a conversation to stick their nose in it and dictate what's said?
Go do it with sand dookie head.

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_

Well well well,if it isn't Marry Poppins' and the kindness police........Since when is it ok for people NOT in a conversation to stick their nose in it and dictate what's said?
Go do it with sand dookie head.


pwn3d


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (1,3LG60)*

Its coming to RI in two Weeks WHere???????????????????


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Well well well,if it isn't Marry Poppins' and the kindness police........Since when is it ok for people NOT in a conversation to stick their nose in it and dictate what's said?
Go do it with sand dookie head.

im not going to fight with you like a child...i was just making a point and you didnt like it


_Modified by glibobbo21 at 7:46 AM 4-7-2004_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (glibobbo21)*

there was a guy that walked into a bar and said to the the bartender give me a beer. ok said the bartender


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (GTRTim)*

GTR, you need to open your eyes and your mind. Since when is exiting a turn and flooring it different than flooring it in the 1/4 mile????????? THE CAR IS ALREADY MOVING WHEN EXITING A CORNER. Who says that the tires don't spin??? If I'm not mistaken a 675hp car that weighs 2300 pounds should be able to transverse the 1/4 mile in ten seconds, so I would assume that his 12 sec run is meaningless, it has been established that the car makes at LEAST [email protected] rpm. If you want to interpret what I say into something that you want to hear, fine with me, you continue to live in your own world. First you say that I myself said that car built to turn can't run the 1/4 mile, while offerering a very weak comparison, and then you say well how else to you want me to interpret it?? The car clearly makes more that 675hp, with or without a dyno sheet, no one questioned your claims about your freinds car and the power it seemingly makes. For that matter I don't think that I've ever seen a dyno sheet for any of Audi's race vehicles submitted from Audi, only trophies, there has ALWAYS been a cloud of mystery around VW/Audi motorsports programs, Hans is no different. If you spent the money to do what he did are you just gonna freely and carelessly give away all the knowledge you aquired??? And for those who said that the motor he used isn't a VW motor, first, VW and Audi are the same company if you have'nt noticed, second, thte 5 cylinder was used in the VW Quantum. Just like the 4 cylinder was used in the Audi 4000. 


_Modified by gruppe5 at 12:55 PM 4-7-2004_


----------



## 2.0L8VBoy (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Ottar. L)*

thats even less tha 675hp, because it's a Dynopack Style dyno not a rolling dyno.


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Holy **** people learn to read the whole thread before you post... and if you don't have a clue don't post..

Damn, who pissed in your Corn Flakes this morning?

_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
First off where the hell am I comparing Dahlback to an F1 car... 1 person specifically said a F1 car would suck in the 1/4 mile and another person Mr.Gruppe himself said cars built to turn can't run the 1/4 mile... so all i did was post 1/4 mile times of cars BUILT TO TURN!!!!! 

Suspension geometry of a roadrace car vs. a drag car is very different. It is foolish to think one car can do both optimally.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Next really long 1st gear sucks for drag racing ?? LMAO 1st gear is the longest gear on ANY DRAG CAR... why else do you think the Quaife 6spd runs a long 1st gear... but a long first gear sucks for drag racing ???


Have you ever seen an IMSA car launch? The car almost dies. Often they have to bump it a couple of times before they can really get the car moving.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (turbojeta3)*

So I says to the guy.....I says.....

Wait,what are we talking about again???


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*

Oh yeah,I remember
DMX was sayin,
" I'm tired of weak ass ****** whinin over ***** that don't belong to them, 
**** is wrong with them? 
They **** it up for real ****** like my mans and them who get it on 
on the strength of the hands with them, MAN"


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*

how fitting


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (MikeBlaze)*

i put in a clutch this weekend. Well eveyone knows that you have to wiggle the pressure plate on and wiggle it off. well i thought it wasnt off yet and yanked on it. Needless to say it feel out of my hands and hit me right above the eye. Im ok but i could use some stiches.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (turbojeta3)*

Maybe whoever actual drove the car when it done the 13sec or 12 or whatever run,maybe they hadnt done much drag racing,or maybe they where basically not a very good driver,someone could build the fastest car in the world but be the sh***iest driver in the world
There cant be many car's to compared to Dahlback's,and it 's got to be the most impressive mk4 ever,maybe there is faster Skylines etc,but most people here dont care what then can do or they'd be on a Nissan forum
But everyone has to agree that no-one can claim the Dahlback is a super super quick,it is super quick in VW's circles but not outside it,as if it was capable of 1000bhp,as stated all it would take is to take it to a decent dyno and prove it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (Hardcore VW)*

I guess Hardcore VW is really hard, huh?? Don't come in here posting up quotes from DMX, thats probably the weakest F'n thing Iv'e ever seen done. You are as much a participant in this discussion about "things that don't belong to me" as anyone else here, and thats not even the point. This is an open public forum were we can discuss anything we want, don't need some jackass bitchin about the subject matter. We are talking about a VW, wich you don't seem to know the part numbers for, but I'll still give you the benefit of the doubt and not complain because that doesnt mean you don't have any knowledge, kinda like a bad dyno or 1/4 mile run doesn't mean your car doesn't have power.


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

Honestly, thats how this forum works. It does mean that. If I go to the dyno with my vr t and come back with a sheet that says I am putting down 200 at 12 PSI I would get trampled. 
Some would try to help me figure out the problem and some would jus laugh. 
Its the same thing, yea I built a VR turbo but...its numbers suck (theoretically speaking). 
In this forum its a numbers game, real world account of what you built.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (GTRTim)*



GTRTim said:


> Well first off you wrote this
> "The car has history behind it, its kind of hard to drag race a car that wasn't built to drag race"
> That to me says a car built to turn can not drag race... how else do you want that to be interpreted ???
> That says to most people that the car we are discussing isn't built or set-up for drag racing, that is not some blanket statment. Any car can be dragged, whether or not it is set-up for it is a different issue.
> In no way, shape or form does what I said even come close to how you interpreted it.


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

According to some Rototest person in Sweden, the dyno didn't break but had difficult to handle the peaks of the DBR Golf. (makes one wonder why Hans couldn't/didn't remove the peaks easily with software, just to please the dyno)
Specifications of the Rototest Dyno
http://www.rototest.com/produc...d.htm


_Modified by DanielT at 11:47 PM 4-7-2004_


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: new video of dahlback golf on dyno (gruppe5)*

>>Don't come in here posting up quotes from DMX, thats probably the weakest F'n thing Iv'e ever seen done.<<
And it matches this thread perfectly.....It was a joke hun,relax.This whole fuggin thread is a joke to me,I'm not losing any sleep over it at all.In fact I'm barely taking time away from learning my audi part numbers just to read it...
Seriously,wtf difference does it make if someone doesn't know engine codes especially engine codes from some obscure car I've never seen or don't care to see in my life? Who gives a rats ass?!?! If I need a 1.8 16v head,that's what I ask for.Or I might just ask for a 86-89 16v head.I have plenty of more relevant things to remember than OEM part numbers or how some group of people reffer to a given chassis. A1,A2 that's all that I need to know because it's all that concerns me personally.
>>We are talking about a VW, wich you don't seem to know the part numbers for, but I'll still give you the benefit of the doubt and not complain because that doesnt mean you don't have any knowledge, kinda like a bad dyno or 1/4 mile run doesn't mean your car doesn't have power.<<
What's VW on that car again? Oh the emblems! That's right,well,I was gonna be a smarty pants and post that part number,but a quick search didn't find it,I'll be sure to have a microfiche ready the next time I reply to one of your posts.Also,you don't need to give me any benifit you might as well hold on to the doubt until this next car is done,I know what I'm building and so do a lot of other people.There's plenty of noobs that don't know,and I'm sure plenty of doubters because things have taken so long,but that's a whole nother thread in itself.I'm not proclaiming to be anything or anyone,I'm not proclaiming to be compititon for Dahlback,I'll even say it again."I wish I could have his knowledge applied to my motor". I do however have a level enough head on my shoulders to say that if a car is all that,SHOW US.
I don't know WHY some of you weiners get all icky about my screen name,Seems it hurts peoples feelings or something.If you must know,it's just because all my cars in the past have been all about go and not about show,Friends cars were usually the same way and people would say "THAT'S a Hardcore VW". Don't be sad if you see my screen name,it's ok.


----------

